# RESCUE / REHOME: Mini-Rex in Calgary (RESOLVED)



## Pipp (Nov 19, 2007)

From another list... (I have a thing about mini-rexes). 


(Was asked to post this where anyone might know of people in Canada that might be able to rescue an un-neutered mini-Rex boy who has been living as a stray in people's yards for a couple of weeks. He obviously was someone's pet, but no one is able to foster or keep him). ---Chris

Contact: [email protected]

<<.... Thisbun will likely go to the pound rescue org which has a goal to round up all the loose domestic 
buns, neuter/spay them and send them to BC to live on a farm therethat has accommodations for the buns. They have no interest in adopting the buns out. The buns will live in a warren outside but 
will be fed etc and have access to a heated barn. Doesn't sound badat all BUT this bunny really should be a house bun. He has a greatpersonality and in spite of being dumped, he is in good shape (but abit thin).

He is white with brown spots and I think he is about a year old, although it's hard to tell. He loves to be handled and mushed, very calm. He flops and flat heads and just loves attention. He isfeisty too but not aggressive. He's eating hay, pellets and isdrinking and obviously happy to be in the house. Also he is veryinteractive and interested in people.>>>>


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 20, 2007)

I would take him. Mom might not be too happy about it. I could probably afford another bun, but neutering would have to wait a bit. I have been thinking of another bun for Penny. 

If anything, I might be able to foster.onder:


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 20, 2007)

That would be so awesome! This little guy has been tugging at my heart strings, but I know I don't have the space for the little guy. Or rather I know that Ryan would kill me for taking one more in... I'm so tempted to get him over here to see if he'd bond with Sugar (Sekura's easy, she'll bond with anyone it's Sugar who doesn't like my boys).

Sigh, please take him so I won't fantasize anymore!

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Nov 20, 2007)

That would be awesome.  

As much as I'm a supporter of properly set up outdoor rabbit sanctuaries, a mini-rex does not hold body heat well and is not a good breed to be out there. My mini-rex was an abandoned cagebunny stuck in an unheated shed, and to this day you can find him huddledinthe warmest part of the house as close to thefurnaceas he can get. (Ditto with mydwarfs who stretch out in front of the heating vent).BCdoesn't get as cold as Calgary, but stillnot the way to go for this guy.

And Dillturned out to be the most awesome bunny on the planet!He needed a free-run indoor home to shine(he's nota cage bunnyafter his previous circumstances).I really have trouble seeing another one in less-than-ideal conditions.

I'll pass onthe info, but if he's anything like Dill, won't surprise me if whoever has him now ends up keeping him. :laughsmiley:


sas :hug1


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Pipp wrote: *


> BCdoesn't get as cold as Calgary,


Ha. We can get -40C in the winter. I think that is with a windchill, but it's still freezing. No bunny ( or anything else for that matter) should be out in that


----------



## Pipp (Nov 21, 2007)

I grew up in Edmonton.  

I've been talking to my Calgary contact, the people who have the mini-rex are falling in love with him, he's one special bunny by the sounds of it (and after ending up with Dill, I can SO relate to that), but they have allergies and probably can't keep him. 

I'll PM you the email address for Moe.You guys can work it out.  



sas :bunnydance:


EDIT: To correct allergies reference


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 21, 2007)

Aren't people who are usually allergic to bunnys can still get rexes though?


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 21, 2007)

The mini rex fur tends to fly around more and gets up your nose when your petting them (at least when they molt). My boyfriend is allergic to hay, and the bunnies lounge in their hay bins all day so their fur has pollen stuck to it. The rex fur tends to get up his nose (making him sneeze) easier than my mini lops fur (even though Baxter seems to always be shedding).

--Dawn


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 22, 2007)

I talked to Moe and the guy who has the bunny now (can't remember his name:?). They have someone who might take him tonight but it's not certain right now. Moe said that these people would only be able to keep him for a few days. I will have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Nov 25, 2007)

Has the little guy found a home?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't heard anything since wedensday. So I assume that he has found a home or at least a foster home.


----------

